# i found a PRINTABLE TARGET that tells you why you missed.. i love it.



## notLefty (Jul 6, 2012)

ther is the >>Link>>
Smallbore Rifle Targets

this is the target
http://www.bghi.us/targets/rh_correction.pdf

sommor

https://www.google.com/search?q=pri...ATbz8DVBg&sqi=2&ved=0CFkQsAQ&biw=1310&bih=697


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

This has been around a long time. But it's good you found it.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

need anatomically correct targets.


----------



## Tnic (Jul 5, 2012)

This should save a few bucks. Thanks!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'll point out that you don't have to print the target out and shoot it to use it. A comparison between a recent target and the chart would suffice.

You also need to make sure the gun is zeroed (ie no shooter errors) before using the chart. Otherwise you might be trying to correct for a sight misalignment.


----------

